# Should I be upset?



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

So I got a call from my sister and she said I should delete my raw feeding album on facebook. Theres nothing gruesome on it, just photos on Unos meals. I like to track his progress and link photos from FB to here (since I've run into space problem from other image hosting sites) as well as my blog. 
She thinks that I'm giving people the wrong impression and it doesent help my crazy dog lady image. 

In all honesty I never even considered that anyone would find it offensive, but her comment was very hurtful. Should I really care what people think of me based on what I post there? I dont get offended when I see hundreds of infant photos or guys posting picture of their cars and bikes. Everyone is has different interests and hobbies, why should I feel inferior just because mine involves me wanting to better the health and well being of my pet as well as educate others in the process? 

:noidea:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

HAHAHHA....

If ANY of my family told me that they would get a good laugh in the face and a "go screw off"(or something like that!:wink

I AM the "crazy dog lady" of my family...I LOVE, no ADORE, that fact....and most people who actually mean anything to me know that and love me for it...or at least except it!!:tongue:

Your food album is like the most mild mannered one that Ive ever seen, and all your pictures are tasteful...and VERY pretty!!!:thumb:

(Oh and I *need* a link to your blog!!:biggrin: Ever since starting my own Ive really gotten into them again!!LOL)


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

No way! Nobody has to like all of your pictures or posts. Guess what? They don't even have to look at them. If they find them that offensive, there's a 'hide' button. Your facebook is just that...YOURS. It's meant to be a reflection of YOUR personality, hobbies and interests.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> So I got a call from my sister and she said I should delete my raw feeding album on facebook. Theres nothing gruesome on it, just photos on Unos meals. I like to track his progress and link photos from FB to here (since I've run into space problem from other image hosting sites) as well as my blog.
> She thinks that I'm giving people the wrong impression and it doesent help my crazy dog lady image.
> 
> In all honesty I never even considered that anyone would find it offensive, but her comment was very hurtful. Should I really care what people think of me based on what I post there? I dont get offended when I see hundreds of infant photos or guys posting picture of their cars and bikes. Everyone is has different interests and hobbies, why should I feel inferior just because mine involves me wanting to better the health and well being of my pet as well as educate others in the process?
> ...


from one crazy dog lady to another, instead of deleting it, write the title in capital letters...

i can understand you thinking it was a hurtful comment...only you know your sister well enough to know whether she likes to throw grenades or just has diarrhea of the mouth....ya know?

be proud of your dogs and your passions..

and then i would up the ante and post more and more pics of your dog and how gorgeous he is and show lots and lots of different foods he eats....the bloodier the better.

i get the 'upset'......but i guess those of us who walk a different road must expect some hits below the belt from those who stay on the main road.....

oh and i want a link too please...


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I post pics of what I make for dinner for myself and my dogs. If they don't like it, they don't have to be my friend. That's the way I look at. I think its pretty interesting what is in the food bowl. LOL


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I'm always the butt of the jokes around my family because of my animals. Its very hurtful because I've always had issues making friends due to my anxiety and it doesent help when my sister comments that I never have any photos of myself or other people on there, that I need to get out more and interact, get a boyfriend, etc. 
She doesent know what I have to deal with on daily basis just to get through the day and that animals have been there for me during the darkest hours when everyone else wasnt. 

I'm still working on setting up a blog, I'm trying to figure out how to create a banner for the main page but I'm having some trouble. So it may be a while before I start blogging. Let me know what your blog is because I'd love to add you.

ETA: thanks everyone, I feel little better


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

As long as you're not posting copious poop shots, I would cordially invite your sister to bite you at her earliest convenience. :biggrin:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> I'm always the butt of the jokes around my family because of my animals. Its very hurtful because I've always had issues making friends due to my anxiety and it doesent help when my sister comments that I never have any photos of myself or other people on there, that I need to get out more and interact, get a boyfriend, etc.
> She doesent know what I have to deal with on daily basis just to get through the day and that animals have been there for me during the darkest hours when everyone else wasnt.
> 
> I'm still working on setting up a blog, I'm trying to figure out how to create a banner for the main page but I'm having some trouble. So it may be a while before I start blogging. Let me know what your blog is because I'd love to add you.


Been there, sorry you have to go thru that!!:frown:

Growing up my Mum was the only one who understood that I would FAR rather hang out with my dogs(or ANY animals) then people at all!
But I was lucky to have her on my side!


Stand your ground....your dogs are YOUR friends...and your family, the ones who will NEVER make fun of you and ALWAYS love you!!

and mine is aBeauregardBlog.blogspot.com(Im also working on the layout/look of mine!:wink


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Well, my sister told me she would unfriend me if I kept posting pics of my dogs' food...that didn't stop me and I don't think she has yet unfriended me, lol


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> I'm always the butt of the jokes around my family because of my animals. Its very hurtful because I've always had issues making friends due to my anxiety and it doesent help when my sister comments that I never have any photos of myself or other people on there, that I need to get out more and interact, get a boyfriend, etc.
> She doesent know what I have to deal with on daily basis just to get through the day and that animals have been there for me during the darkest hours when everyone else wasnt.
> 
> I'm still working on setting up a blog, I'm trying to figure out how to create a banner for the main page but I'm having some trouble. So it may be a while before I start blogging. Let me know what your blog is because I'd love to add you.
> ...


I feel you, sista! All the more reason to keep doing what makes YOU (and Uno!) happy. Chin up, buttercup!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> I'm always the butt of the jokes around my family because of my animals. Its very hurtful because I've always had issues making friends due to my anxiety and it doesent help when my sister comments that I never have any photos of myself or other people on there, that I need to get out more and interact, get a boyfriend, etc.
> She doesent know what I have to deal with on daily basis just to get through the day and that animals have been there for me during the darkest hours when everyone else wasnt.


I'm not sure if you and your sister are close (if not, you may not want to share such personal things with her), but perhaps it's time to have a chat with her and tell her exactly what you are telling us right here. And tell her that what she said was very hurtful, and upset you, and you would appreciate it if she respects the fact that YOUR facebook is YOUR own and you can post whatever you want on there. I will admit, I sometimes look at friends facebook pictures and think "gosh you really don't need 500 photos of yourself pouting at different angles", but I would never tell someone to delete an album of photos just because I wouldn't do it on my own facebook. And I certainly wouldnt be polite to someone telling me to delete pictures of my pets and/or their dinner on mine

Up to you if you want to just ignore her and not care what she thinks, or be upset by her comment and talk to her about/let her know how it made you feel. But either way, don't delete the photos just because she said to, keep them there because you want them there!


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear that your sister/family aren't more understanding of your anxiety, I have a friend with that condition who is just undergoing a change in medication due to emotional issues cropping up at work and in his home life. It is not an easy thing to overcome alone. I am so glad that you have your pets and have that unconditional love from them as well as this forum which is so open and friendly, and here for you in any time of need or sorrow!!

You know that you can make your pictures unavailable for your sister to see on facebook, I'm not sure how to do that myself but I know it can be done.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Here's the deal with Facebook... My page is my page, and I will post whatever I damn well please. If someone doesn't like it, they don't need to look at it. It's really that simple. 
I had a family friend (see alsoETA nut) delete me because my raw photos were offensive other. Eh. Oh well. 
I get where you're coming from, I really have no social life outside of family and work anymore, and in my family I'm the crazy dog lady, and absolutely the butt of every joke. My uncle insists thy if we ever get pregnant we will get rid of all the dogs and focus on "what really matters." it's aggravating when the people you love the most don't understand at all. I'm finally (the last year or so) at a point in my life not controlled by depression, and while I really do credit my husband, and religion for that, I can't deny the vital role of our dogs!! If they make you happy, and it's your Facebook, shoot... Post what you want! 

But don't be offended. Honestly, being bothered by images of dogs eating a natural diet seems a bit childish to me, but perhaps that's unfair for me to say because I simply don't understand how it could be. Facebook is easy to filter, too, so if she's really offended by things you post, she can set it to not show up on her newsfeed, or if you're too concerned about it, make the album not visible to her. I post on Facebook a ton, I'm sure I annoy people, actually. But, you will drive yourself nuts trying to please everyone!!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

CorgiPaws said:


> My uncle insists thy if we ever get pregnant we will get rid of all the dogs and focus on "what really matters."


Wow what a terrible thing to say. I'm not a very confrontational person, and I do bite my tongue quite a lot (mostly with family/in-laws, because I have to see them on a regular basis!) but if someone said that to me, I'd be going nuts! I'd probably say something about getting rid of them from my life to focus on things that really matter lol




CorgiPaws said:


> I post on Facebook a ton, I'm sure I annoy people, actually.


I love all your photos on facebook - the more the better!! In fact, just this weekend I was showing my brothers and mum the pic of Timber standing up with your husband, showing just how huge she is lol. I showed them that as I said I want a great dane puppy :tongue:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> I'm not sure if you and your sister are close (if not, you may not want to share such personal things with her), but perhaps it's time to have a chat with her and tell her exactly what you are telling us right here. And tell her that what she said was very hurtful, and upset you, and you would appreciate it if she respects the fact that YOUR facebook is YOUR own and you can post whatever you want on there. I will admit, I sometimes look at friends facebook pictures and think "gosh you really don't need 500 photos of yourself pouting at different angles", but I would never tell someone to delete an album of photos just because I wouldn't do it on my own facebook. And I certainly wouldnt be polite to someone telling me to delete pictures of my pets and/or their dinner on mine
> 
> Up to you if you want to just ignore her and not care what she thinks, or be upset by her comment and talk to her about/let her know how it made you feel. But either way, don't delete the photos just because she said to, keep them there because you want them there!


We are very close and she knows pretty much everything there is to know about my struggles. I think maybe thats the reason I found it so hurtful. Its like that instance when someone you know is dealing with a certain disability and you can sympathize with them in that moment you talk to them. But once you part ways, you resume your normal happy life forget what you just talked about because it just isnt relevant to your own life. 

We are usually pretty chatty on the phone, but when she made that remark, I didnt want to talk to her anymore and she could tell by the tone of my voice that I was upset by her comments. She quickly said " oh well, forget I said anything, its your page, post whatever you like". 

Oh well, forgive and forget I guess.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I feel your pain. I am the butt of a lot of jokes regarding the fact that I care more about my dogs than the people that surround me. I think I have only recieved one "eww" comment on the pictures (not that I have many!). My sisters make the odd comment of "eww" or "you're crazy". I just reply, I'm not crazy, I just know whats best for my dogs.

I would have told her to not go poking her nose around if she is just going to be rude.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Ditto everything everyone else has said. My goodness it's your page, take pride in it, enjoy it, and keep it the way you wish. It makes you happy. I've been through 17 years of various crass comments from several family members. My mother loves what we do with our dogs and respects it. Some others just don't understand because they would never allow themselves to care for something other than themselves and their wife and their car collection. Others have found it annoying that twice a day minimally my life has been, and will remain committed to my dogs. That is when they are fed, and it's my/our responsibility. My brother-in-law the car collector, and I bought lottery tickets once while out shopping during his visit. On the way home he said to hubby and I that if he won he would give us a million dollars if we got rid of the dogs. In less than 5 seconds we had both told him were he could stick his cold million dollars. He is the same one who said we could not visit at his condo because if the dogs peed in the parking lot the neighbors would be upset. He was okay if they pooped because he knew that would be picked up/cleaned up, but the whole pee thing bugged him. I wanted to smack him and say, I would have brought extra water to rinse the area but if that's the way he wanted to be about it then that meant we never visited him. To this day he still complains about it and we are now down to 2 dogs. You can imagine how it was when we had 6. So guess what dude since we'll always have a dog(s) guess we won't be visiting you.

Your dogs are your family and make you happy. Don't let anyone ever spoil that for you!!!


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> I'm always the butt of the jokes around my family because of my animals. Its very hurtful because I've always had issues making friends due to my anxiety and it doesent help when my sister comments that I never have any photos of myself or other people on there, that I need to get out more and interact, get a boyfriend, etc.
> She doesent know what I have to deal with on daily basis just to get through the day and that animals have been there for me during the darkest hours when everyone else wasnt.
> 
> I'm still working on setting up a blog, I'm trying to figure out how to create a banner for the main page but I'm having some trouble. So it may be a while before I start blogging. Let me know what your blog is because I'd love to add you.
> ...


I know exactly how you feel. Ever since I got my dogs (even before that!) I was always the outcast of my family (god forbid I enjoyed dying my hair fun colors like pink and purple...) 
When I got Raj that was it, I sort of kinda cut myself even farther off from the rest of the family (they were all like "oh no pitt bullz are bad dawgs"  ) and focused on him and what else was important in my life. Then I found Willow. That's when it really started with the crazy dog lady bull ****. Instantly I became a dog breeder (even though both of my dogs are speutered) it was either that or I wasn't going to go anywhere in my life....Really?? Because I have dogs??? lol I just kept on ignoring them until I was a few months into my pregnancy...
That's when shit hit the fan. I was accused (mind you...I was still pregnant) of not being able to take care of my child and how my dogs were going to attack the baby etc. I was told (many times) to get rid of them. 

Obviously...that didn't happen...and baby was born and my dogs have taken to him very well...so I want to believe (Raj is a little depressed I think.) 

Anyway... back on focus here...I didn't hear the end of it when I changed my profile picture to a picture of Willow! (ignored the insults etc etc) 
And now that I'm feeding raw...please...all I get are the snide comments on how I will never be able to get anybody to watch my dogs (even though I don't trust anyone to take care of them anyway lol) because nobody agrees with my way of thinking. 
I was called childish, immature...and (this is my favorite) disgusting, for posting a picture of my sink full of turkey necks on my facebook page. My cousin commented on how gross it looked and I told him "its a good thing you aren't eating it or feeding it to your dogs then huh?" 

Sorry about the ramble of my life story lol I just want you to know that you are not alone in this lol


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> I'm always the butt of the jokes around my family because of my animals. Its very hurtful because I've always had issues making friends due to my anxiety and it doesent help when my sister comments that I never have any photos of myself or other people on there, that I need to get out more and interact, get a boyfriend, etc.
> She doesent know what I have to deal with on daily basis just to get through the day and that animals have been there for me during the darkest hours when everyone else wasnt.
> 
> I'm still working on setting up a blog, I'm trying to figure out how to create a banner for the main page but I'm having some trouble. So it may be a while before I start blogging. Let me know what your blog is because I'd love to add you.
> ...


i am good friends with anxiety.....many people aren't.

i forgive their ignorance until i decide that if they love me, either understand that i have some issues or bite me, as boxer party says 

not only that, copious pics of cannon butt, would not bother a dog lover LOL

i hope we've helped you to feel better....because you are special in the way that all dog lovers are special....you are part of a universal connection for animal lovers everywhere.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Nope. She doesn't have to look at it and neither does anyone else. If they don't want pictures of dog food on their facebook then more power to 'em! But guess what... it's not their facebook page! I have some pretty gruesome pictures in my PMR album. Mine have things like portions of calf back with the skinned tail still attached or Buck gnawing on a fully furred and hoofed calf leg. 

I have a friend in the UK who actually had people delete her over her having pictures of her Berner eating his dinner. Seriously? It honestly makes me laugh that society can't handle dogs eating the way they are meant to. 

I know how you feel though. On Christmas, I was talking to my dad and stepmom and my stepmom says, "Dan, did you talk to her about her facebook yet?" My dad didn't know what she was talking about. Then he goes, "Oh, Maria thinks you are posting too much dog stuff on your facebook page." Now, they both dislike dogs completely and they only have Hondo because my sisters begged them for a dog for years. All I could say was, "Well, I love my dogs and I am a dog person. My facebook page is my own and I will do what I want with it. If you don't like it just skip over it. I'm not making you look at it." 

Honestly, you can't let people make you feel inferior just because you love your dogs. I have found that people who don't care for dogs tend to be less caring people anyways. Obviously this isn't true for everyone but my experience has proven this to be true among my acquaintances.

I also know how you feel with the whole anxiety thing. If I'm not around dog people and don't have Buck with me I can hardly function. I am the life of the party at the dog park but put me somewhere like the grocery store and I just shut down. I am actually in the process of training Buck to be a service dog because I am so sick of dealing with just shutting down in public. I dread even going to the grocery store alone. It's awful. I can't order first at a restaurant, can't enjoy myself at a party without lots of alcohol, and can't even engage in conversation around any of Nick's family (unless I am engaged in a screaming match with Nick's holier than thou older brother...). The last party I was at I had Sage, a pitbull, along with our friends' other dogs (including a mama shih tzu and her 5 week old puppies!). The one before that was attended by a friend's 3 month old bull terrier puppy who sat in my arms all night. In those situations, I am fine. If there are no dogs... I am at a complete loss... It's horrible. When I have to talk to someone and Buck isn't there I stutter and stumble over my words. Believe me, I know where you are coming from. Don't let your family bring you down. To some of us, our dogs aren't just pets. They are a way to keep us sane.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Nope. She doesn't have to look at it and neither does anyone else. If they don't want pictures of dog food on their facebook then more power to 'em! But guess what... it's not their facebook page! I have some pretty gruesome pictures in my PMR album. Mine have things like portions of calf back with the skinned tail still attached or Buck gnawing on a fully furred and hoofed calf leg.
> 
> I have a friend in the UK who actually had people delete her over her having pictures of her Berner eating his dinner. Seriously? It honestly makes me laugh that society can't handle dogs eating the way they are meant to.
> 
> ...


Off topic, but related to this post- I realized how much I seriously NEED Annie this weekend. I'm supposed to spend minimal time around my dogs while healing (8 weeks!) Because one little hair in my wound can cause a disaster infection.... Since I was in too much pain to do anything Thursday, and Friday was surgery, Annie has been on hunger strike and I've been depressed. Tonight I told Hubby to just put LOTS of extra bandages on my wound (to prevent Annie hair from working its way through the bandages) and we picked Annie up from boarding. She ate a full dinner for the first time in 4 days, and I feel alive again. She is huddled up in bed with me now. 

Non dog people don't get it. My mom keeps saying things like "I know you miss your dogs" or I know you spend a lot of time with the dogs, but you just can't right now." And I don't think she even comprehends that I need them. Mostly Annie.


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm so sorry for you. We all know how you feel about your dog and how much you love him.

There is a german quote that i really love:
Franz von Assisi:

„Dass mir mein Hund das Liebste sei, sagst du, oh Mensch, sei Sünde, mein Hund ist mir im Sturme treu, der Mensch nicht mal im Winde.“ 

It basically says that people say it's a sin that he loves his dog above all, but his dog stays faithful to him even in the wildest storm, people don't even stay faithful in a slight breeze.

I'm really lucky that my family is so understanding. I think, they somethimes think i'm crazy, but they know what my dog means to me and accept it.
My dog is also welcome at any family's home, and since they know that he is raw fed, they alsways have chicken or beef for him .

But i think, that your sister didn't want to hurt you, the way it sounds, she just doesn't get it, but we do .


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

CorgiPaws said:


> Non dog people don't get it. My mom keeps saying things like "I know you miss your dogs" or I know you spend a lot of time with the dogs, but you just can't right now." And I don't think she even comprehends that I need them. Mostly Annie.


This^^^ 

That is me. People say they know we love and enjoy our dogs but not many understand that we NEED them.


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

Sorry about your family I can relate my dad has a hard time looking at me because of the way I look but when it comes to raw they know to keep their opinions to themselves and I keep my opinions of what they feed their dogs to myself. family can be enough to drive a person crazy I would tell your sister how it makes you feel. Sometimes this might help but it is your facebook page and if they don't like whats on it like others say don't look. Around here people usually have 2 dogs at the most so I am sure I am looked at as the crazy dog lady. Fine with me they have no idea what tehy are missing.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't facebook, but if I did no way would I let someone tell me what to put and what not to put on my page. I'm proud to be a raw feeder and I will gladly show it! Its nothing offensive, its part of your lifestyle. I wouldn't touch it!


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> We are very close and she knows pretty much everything there is to know about my struggles. I think maybe thats the reason I found it so hurtful. Its like that instance when someone you know is dealing with a certain disability and you can sympathize with them in that moment you talk to them. But once you part ways, you resume your normal happy life forget what you just talked about because it just isnt relevant to your own life.
> 
> We are usually pretty chatty on the phone, but when she made that remark, I didnt want to talk to her anymore and she could tell by the tone of my voice that I was upset by her comments. She quickly said " oh well, forget I said anything, its your page, post whatever you like".
> 
> Oh well, forgive and forget I guess.


It's because she "understands" but doesn't_ understand_. Thus she makes hurtful comments, just as you said. On the one hand you feel as though people shouldn't have to walk on egg shells around you, on the other they should understand how certain topics, like your dogs, shouldn't be a bone of contention (pardon the pun).

I think the biggest crisis we are facing now is one of mental issues. So many people don't seek help, and so many people just lack the knowledge about it. 

It should be common knowledge that there are certain things you should and shouldn't say. Things like "take down your photo album, i don't like it" is not something you should say.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I love this forum and how amazingly supporting everyone is. You guys rock!


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

I had a few family friends unfriend me because I network animals in need all day long. Some are graphic, etc.
I realized over time that I could care less.. if you really can't stand to watch animals being networked to be saved then you aren't worth my time.
I feel that way about raw too.. I don't care, it's MY healthier dog and I'm proud of my dog and love her to death. I am subjected to pictures of babies all day long - I don't like children, but I don't complain. People who don't like your raw food album should stop posting their own boring pictures (they say they don't want to see our pics, but who says we want to see theirs?)

I should add that my mom used to complain all the time about my networking - I hid her from seeing my posts... that solved it lol


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

I wouldn't delete is. Crazy dog lady isnt such a bad label. I'm happy to be known as someone who takes great pride in my dogs' health. My dogs have their own facebook page lol and yes my family thinks I am odd. And thats ok, cuz my dogs think I'm awesome :wink:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

That's one of the main reasons why I love dogs, they are non-judgmental.
Your sister is only trying to instill her values on you, but what is it to her if you put put up photo's on Facebook about things that gives you great enjoyment. That's what makes you, you. And, you being you is what makes us like you, alot.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

personally, i think it was a thoughtless comment.....which means she gave no thought to what popped out of her mouth.

intent? i won't go there. i don't know her.

the best revenge, however, is to live well, with your head held high.

keep the page. make another one. keep two. and don't hide it from her. flaunt it.

the best defense is offense. i excel at offensive LOL


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

id post a pic of the biggest poop i could find lol,im the but of my families jokes regarding me and my dog,your facebook page post whatever you want:wink:,karen


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Coming in to this late...but just want to say that I agree with everyone. It's your page so take pride in it! Do what makes you feel happy and feed what you KNOW is best for Uno. That's the most important. You know your doing things right...and so do all of us! We got your back. ((Hugs)) :smile:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I'm in agreement on the baby pictures. I'm not having any because I just don't care for children. I grew up in a broken home. I raised two kids already. I don't need to have more because I just don't want to do it again. No, I didn't have to raise my brothers all the way to 18 but I was in high school and shouldn't have had to do it in the first place. I don't want to see baby pictures from someone all the freaking time! But, I understand that people love their children and want to boast and post pictures. I don't have to look at the pictures. Sure, I find them boring but that's the beauty of the world. I don't have to look through the album! The most I have to see of it is when the notification that they added pictures to an album is on my newsfeed. All I have to do is skip over it. Easy.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree with everyone else.
It's your Facebook page and you should post whatever you want to.
Maybe it would be helpful if you were to share this thread with your sister
so she can see just how much love and support you have.


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

heck if someone said that I would say you don't have to look at my FB do you...I mean I don't post much on mine because it takes FOREVER for my computer to load images onto FB for some reason (photobucket its seconds and FB its like 5 minutes lol) I am the crazy dog lady of all my friends and family, they know who to come to for advice and that I will give it to them and back it with a website/article/forum so they can get all the details.


----------

